# Cost of things in Manitoba?



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

wat area are you thinking south of wpg, south of portage, south of BDN or south of virden?

price of houses really very depending on where you are, gas and food are about the same. 

check, MLS.ca for housing prices.


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Was looking near Warren, MB NW of Winnipeg

Matt


----------



## downsouth (Jun 23, 2008)

The cost of living in Manitoba is generally lower than many parts of Canada. You might pay a bit more for the basic necessities mentioned as a result of shopping at stores in small towns.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*up north*

i lived in flin flon mb for a few years.it was more expensive than the south but you would get a big tax break for living up north.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

MJewell said:


> Was looking near Warren, MB NW of Winnipeg
> 
> Matt


what that about 1 to 1 1/2 hour from wpg?( sorry dont have a map handy)

Where/what work are you involved in? Be in wpg much, if so, just purchase form there for the food ect. Other than that join the local co-op. Food is generally more money, but you do get a small dividand back. Gas may be a penny more but it sould be close. I live about 1 hour NW of bdn and our gas is the same price as bdn adn usually the same as wpg.


----------



## Beau_Town (Jun 17, 2006)

warren is no more then 30 min from winnipeg


----------



## Twister10 (Oct 14, 2007)

Gas will be .05 - .06 cents a litre more normally in Manitoba than in Ontario. For the most part food and all other items are pretty much the same as you would find in Ontario. There is a good possibility that housing could be cheaper than what you would be paying now in Ontario but seeing as I don't think you are in the GTA the cost difference may not be too different. As others have said check out MLS. 

Jamie


----------

